# Windows 10 Upgrade



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Dear all,

As we all know, in few weeks time Windows 10 will be released and I am all waiting for it.

I am now in Win 8.1 and my system is a bit of mess, would like to do a re-installation.

Hence, wonder if I should do it now or wait for Win 10.

When its released later, could I do clean install of Win 10? (not upgrade)

Thanks.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

darkw1zard said:


> I am now in Win 8.1 and my system is a bit of mess, would like to do a re-installation.


Could you be a little more specific? What do you consider to be "a bit of a mess" ? Perhaps the "mess" could be fixed without a reinstall ?

To answer the other part of your question - it would be wise to have as clean a W8.1 system as possible prior to upgrading to W10.

T.


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Tabvla said:


> Could you be a little more specific? What do you consider to be "a bit of a mess" ? Perhaps the "mess" could be fixed without a reinstall ?


this. I dont know yet. A mix of problems, most notably my fan laptop run so noisy. And when I open taskmgr, for a moment it shows high cpu usage on taskmgr.exe, then the number back to normal
.



Tabvla said:


> To answer the other part of your question - it would be wise to have as clean a W8.1 system as possible prior to upgrading to W10.
> 
> T.


Win7 comes with my laptop. Then i upgrade using uni license (dreamspark) to win8.. I then bought license to 8.1.

In short, my 8.1 license only for upgrade. (there's that kind of license right?)

What should i do to have a clean 8.1?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Back in early 2014 you were helped in the Malware forum by my colleague Mark1956

2. At that time the computer had windows 7 as you mention. This was the topic
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-oth...nlogon-malware-cannot-access-taskmanager.html

3. Although you never actually completed the topic, as you will know of course, the issue being left when you were asked to run ComboFix
My colleague posting


> That has cleared out a lot of infected files. We should also run this tool below as any remnants could see it spread again.


4,. It appears to me, that reading that topic, unless you have exercised more careful browsing habits and paid attention to what you are downloading and indeed from where, there is a chance that you are again in need of help from one of our experts in the Malware forum.

5. For instance at the time of the other topic you had installed
Baidu AV
http://antivirus.baidu.com/en/computer-knowledge/

Baidu PC Faster
http://www.pcfaster.com/en/

I thinkI am correct in saying that you also had
AVG Anti-Virus
and
AVG Tune Up Utilities

If I am correct two Anti-virus programs running in real time - frequently result in less protection rather than more.

6. You had evidence of serious infection, as you will know from one of my colleagues posts


> We should be able to clean it up, but there is no guarantee. You might like to consider a full format and clean re-install of Windows. If you wish to proceed with a clean up then please start by uninstalling any Anti Virus software you have on your system and then follow the instructions below. If you have an external hard drive that has been connected to this system or any Flash Drives, keep them connected so they are cleaned as well. If you choose to do a clean install, any external hard drive or flash drives will need to be cleaned or they will immediately re-infect the system as soon as they are plugged in.


7. It was following that post and you running a scan with ESET trial version that my colleague asked you to run ComboFix. It was at that stage after you asked for the topic to be re- opened, that you were not able for some reason to respond

8. *To enable us to give you the best advice please deal with the points below*
A. Is this the same computer please

B. Please run a malwarebytes scan as you did on the other topic and post the full scan log.

C. Please run this from a cmd prompt with admin rights - that is right click the white colour Microsoft flag icon left of taskbar click admin cmd prompt and psate this cmd into the cmd prompt window

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, 2 files will appear on your desktop:

report.txt

repfiles.cab

Please open the report.txt file in Notepad.

Copy-and-paste its entire contents here.

The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Right now I would prefer reinstall windows..

I hv already download windows8setup.exe, and it's already completed its dwnload.

But it got stuck at "what needs your attention" with blank white..


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

My colleague Macboatmaster has infinitely more patience (and knowledge) than I have...:up:

If your browsing habits are reckless then regrettably my attitude is that you only have yourself to blame for the "mess". In that case my advice is short and simple. Reformat the drive and reinstall the OS. And if you have important personal data files saved elsewhere then you would be best advised to run several AV scans on those files before using them.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologise I read the post incorrectly
I thought you already had windows 8 and 8.1. but wanted to start with a clean install of 8/8.1 to prepare for windows 10



> Win7 comes with my laptop. Then i upgrade using uni license (dreamspark) to win8.. I then *bought *license to 8.1.


So please clarify 
Do you have 8.1 installed at the present time.

If so please run the malwarebytes scan and the licensing report


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Hi, yes currently 8.1 

I hv run the win8 iso, chose to install in drive c. However, it came down as dual boot as it progresses.

It is still in the process of installing at the moment..

Apparently it shorts of free space when it gives blank space just now (prev post), it all apparent when I run from bootable usb drive.


Update:
Its not coming as dual boot, I was mistaken. (There is however a windows.old folder that accumulates to ~80GB, which I was thinking to remove asap).

Its now in win 8 Build 9200..

What should I do next? (To be best prepared for win 10 later)
Install upgrade to win 8.1?


Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We appear to have a communication problem
I do appreciate that English is not your first language.
The best advice I can you is this

Dreamspark licences for Windows 8 which you say you had originally are available in a number of licence types

Some are eligible for the upgrade FREE via windows updates as from the 29 July
Some are not and reference must be made to Dreamspark or the appropriate member of staff in your educational institution - if you are still a registered student

Here is the link for the Dreamspark enquiry
https://www.dreamspark.com/student/support.aspx

Retail and OEM licensed editions of eligible OS for the free upgrade will be able to receive it from Windows updates for 7 with SP1 or windows 8.1 updated

It will as I understand not be offered to Windows 8
Neither will it be offered to Windows editions on Volume Licensing

However both of those may have separate upgrade paths via the appropriate enquiry - in your case Dreamspark I presume.

The various licensing is a complicated issue and I am by no means an expert. 
If it is shown as available when you have 8.1 then of course that is your answer.

Re the - clean install - my understanding is that AFTER the upgrade to Windows 10, it will then be possible to make a clean install of that OS, but a clean install is NOT possible via the update

Here is some information for you

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq
* 
and from that link*
Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, on the same device. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.
You'll also be able to create your own installation media like a USB drive or DVD, and use that to upgrade your device or reinstall after you've upgraded.

That all said if you require further help when you have completed the install please send the requested details
C. Please run this from a cmd prompt with admin rights - that is right click the white colour Microsoft flag icon left of taskbar click admin cmd prompt and psate this cmd into the cmd prompt window

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, 2 files will appear on your desktop:

report.txt

repfiles.cab

Please open the report.txt file in Notepad.

Copy-and-paste its entire contents here.

The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

darkw1zard said:


> Right now I would prefer reinstall windows..
> 
> *I have already download windows8setup.exe*, and it's already completed its dwnload.
> 
> But it got stuck at "what needs your attention" with blank white..


I Think This Was Missed! Time to rethink this... Or Did I "Miss" Something?


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> That all said if you require further help when you have completed the install please send the requested details
> C. Please run this from a cmd prompt with admin rights - that is right click the white colour Microsoft flag icon left of taskbar click admin cmd prompt and psate this cmd into the cmd prompt window
> 
> Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab
> ...


<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>6.2.9200.16384</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x00000000</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult>0x00000000</LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>0</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>F88XV</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00178-11218-75575-AB091</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>6.2.9200.2.00010100.0.0.048</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 8 Pro</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Professional</EditionId>
<BuildLab>9200.win8_rtm.120725-1247</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-07:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>9e473b6d-b591-4c46-9c44-90a865f22e76</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, RETAIL channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>f60595dd-a352-18a8-21a8-dd041a40938d</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>05426-01781-121-875575-01-1033-9200.0000-1832015</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Retail</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid></ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>394294493418423648154347867525203033725451151160639457539215761</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-533932506-1236881818-3557822036</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>2057</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>1033</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>2057</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion>0x00020001</OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId>DELL </OemId>
<OemTableId>QA09 </OemTableId>
<Manufacturer>Dell Inc. </Manufacturer>
<Model>Dell System XPS L502X</Model>
<InstallDate>20150702212353.000000-420</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps>GenuineId=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f;OemId=;OptionalInfoId=;Pid=/1/GkYeoIbIiCf20j2re4y+AWTvPk6oOms9xk3T2r+8=;SkuId=9e473b6d-b591-4c46-9c44-90a865f22e76;TimeStampServer=2015-07-02T13:40:40Z;</ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>

I have a lot of questions now..
Please read them slowly, and if you can answer them.
And I think I might just find out the culprit of last issue.



Macboatmaster said:


> We appear to have a communication problem
> I do appreciate that English is not your first language.
> The best advice I can you is this
> 
> ...


To clear up the issue, I'm not using Dreamspark license (eventho I did have).

I'm sorry for my short memory. I purchased the win8 license, then do free upgrade to 8.1.

Which begs me another question...

Lets say, I was in win8.1 , then I want to re-install, can't I just download websetup8.1 directly, instead of what I am doing now (win8 first)? (How abt the product key? Isn't if free update?)



Macboatmaster said:


> Re the - clean install - my understanding is that AFTER the upgrade to Windows 10, it will then be possible to make a clean install of that OS, but a clean install is NOT possible via the update


Right now I am not crystal clear abt the term Clean install... I assume it is what I am doing now?

Re: my prev Q: what should I do abt windows.old folder... it amounts to very large size.

Another Q: I used to install programs in another drive(not C), hence the program files folder are still there.(also large)
Should I remove all of it now? (all programs are uninstalled already *checked it at ctrl panel*)



Macboatmaster said:


> Here is some information for you
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq
> 
> ...


Ok Noted. Upgrade first then reinstall. I assume it will be similar to win8, in term of it is using websetup?

A more impt question...,

I experienced BSOD a lot when that "taskmgr.exe" issue happened, all pointed to same error "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE"

I am using a mobile broadband (3G dongle) via usb port.

Based on my own observation, whenever I plugged in the modem & used it, after unplugged the usb port will become unusable anymore. A Restart will restore it, but restart usually will end with BSOD with the error that I mentioned earlier.

(pls bear with me....)
As that mobile broadband modem is the only way I could connect to the net, I installed them again now. (the only program I installed so far)
Boom.. I noticed the same issue.. MY fan began to be loud again, taskmgr high cpu. (still, when you check on taskmgr, it only shows that high number for split sec)

The usb modem is actually brand new, I bought it just a month ago.










after 1 sec, its is low again. but the fan still "ring loud".










I am now quite positive that this is the source of my issue.
Problem, Its an essential tool for me to connect to inet.



Lance1 said:


> I Think This Was Missed! Time to rethink this... Or Did I "Miss" Something?


In my case, I used bootable usb drive (to skip that upgrade assistant) and it did point out when I was choosing the installation drive that it need a recommended of 25k+MB).. 
After I spare that much space, I did try with running again the setup.exe. This time that "blank canvas error" doesn't show up, but the installation process failed. (so I switched again to the usb drive).


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

darkw1zard said:


> Based on my own observation, whenever I plugged in the modem & used it, after unplugged the usb port will become unusable anymore. A Restart will restore it, but restart usually will end with BSOD with the error that I mentioned earlier.


right now after I unplugged the modem, I still can use the port.



darkw1zard said:


> (pls bear with me....)
> As that mobile broadband modem is the only way I could connect to the net, I installed them again now. (the only program I installed so far)
> Boom.. I noticed the same issue.. MY fan began to be loud again, taskmgr high cpu. (still, when you check on taskmgr, it only shows that high number for split sec)
> 
> ...


I checked..
After the modem is unplugged, the hide & seek event of high-cpu-using taskmgr.exe still exists.

Update:
No BSOD after I shutdown/restart. 
I guess it happens only when port become unusable.

Ialready Uninstalled it, but the issue still exists.


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

randomly use other apps for cpu, and eating disks too.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is just so much information and questions in your posts that regretfully - there is far too much for the time I have available to cover EVERY single point you have made.

1. You asked on your opening post


> When its released later, could I do clean install of Win 10? (not upgrade)


so as you may agree - I thought you knew what a clean install was
The answer to your question is as I have said


> Re the - clean install - my understanding is that AFTER the upgrade to Windows 10, it will then be possible to make a clean install of that OS, but a clean install is NOT possible via the update
> 
> Here is some information for you
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq


and if you refer back to that point on post 9 I then gave you information direct from that link regarding the creation of the DVD or flash drive for the reinstall or clean install.

2. A clean install is 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/clean-install

usually meaning that the partition containing windows is formatted and the OS installed
OR the disc is formatted completely and everything is reinstalled.

.3. You will not be offered the free upgrade to 10 if you have 8 - it requires 8.1 and the 8.1 update -
I have already covered this


> Retail and OEM licensed editions of eligible OS for the free upgrade will be able to receive it from Windows updates for 7 with SP1 or windows 8.1 updated
> 
> It will as I understand not be offered to Windows 8


4. Re the BSOD and the other problems and having read the topic in Malware again I recommend a chkdsk /r - on all drives - other than the flash pen.

5. By that I mean all partitions of the internal drive that are allocated letters.
This should be done from a cmd prompt with admin rights that is right click Microsoft flag icon left of taskbar
click
admin cmd prompt
type at C\: prompt
chkdsk /r

agree message to run on restart and do so
then on completion and reboot go Control panel, admin tools, event viewer
on left pane expand windows logs
click application log
when that loads on right pane click find
type
wininit (note spelling)

click find next
when it finds the log click copy right pane and select as text and then paste that to your reply - as a copy and paste please not as an attached file

6. NOTE on windows 8 to some extent the file system has the ability to repair some file errors automatically and if bad sectors are detected normally the user is warned that the disc requires repair with a message on the notifications area in action centre. Whether or not you have received any such warning please run the chkdsk on the C partition.

7. Then when we have dealt with that we will run it on the other lettered partitions


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you reply post ONLY the chkdsk results please
Please do not quote back all I have posted and ask more questions at this stage


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

PC is now installing windows updates. 
l will post the result later.. 

Please anyone.., Share the the knowledge if you know abt these matters. 

1) Back when I was in 8.1, is it alright to download straight to 8.1? I was not sure regarding the product key.
2)Back when choosing the installation drive of win8, is it okay if I format drive C: ? 
3)is it safe to remove windows.old files? (googling n it's said to use option to clean previous installation files) 

Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will answer your questions when we have the chkdsk result
as I have indicated
So there is with respect no need to post as you have


> Please anyone.., Share the the knowledge if you know abt these matters.


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Please dont take offend of that message. 
I understood that you have too little time to cover all my questions. Since it is an open thread, I was hoping that maybe someone who happened to read and hv the exp can share something.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry my error - I should have said in that reply number 14
I will deal with all your queries
as and when we know what problems you have or indeed do not have

You are in all honesty - quite difficult to work with
You said, more or less at the start of the topic


> Win7 comes with my laptop. Then i upgrade using uni license (dreamspark) to win8.. I then bought license to 8.1.


So I wasted al my time explaining about Dreamspark and the various licensing possibilities. Some Windows 8.1 Dreamspark licences will NOT be offered the upgrade to 10 via windows updates

I then realised that you had in fact said that you BOUGHT Windows 8.1 so you were not of course operating on a Dreamspark Licensing condition which you would have been had you been able to upgrade to 8.1 from the original Dreamspark licence.

Then just a few posts ago you change to tell me that you BOUGHT windows 8 and took the free upgrade to 8.1

It is I think you must agree - hardly surprising that you have manage to confuse the issue


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Sorry my error - I should have said in that reply number 14
> I will deal with all your queries
> as and when we know what problems you have or indeed do not have
> 
> ...


I am sorry, its really not intended. I didn't realize that until the last minute to re-install windows 8.
I looked at my dreamspark and found that windows 8 Pro has never been ordered before. 
Hence,

I look all over my mailbox, then found that I have in fact bought windows 8 key (my memory serves me wrong)

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 7/4/2015 8:51:24 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Karen
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
532480 file records processed.  
File verification completed.
6216 large file records processed. 
0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
689886 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Cleaning up 6145 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 6145 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 6145 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream
Security descriptor verification completed.
78704 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33640144 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 258656
of name \Windows.old\Windows\WinSxS\AMAE68~1.163\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.
532464 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
1692627 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.
111105537 KB total disk space.
103417516 KB in 445063 files.
280780 KB in 78707 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
636733 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
6770508 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
27776384 total allocation units on disk.
1692627 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 20 08 00 00 fe 07 00 2c bc 0e 00 00 00 00 00 . ......,.......
c8 04 00 00 c8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 40 c2 28 00 00 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected](...........
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-04T12:51:24.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>496</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Karen</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
532480 file records processed. 
File verification completed.
6216 large file records processed.  
0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
689886 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Cleaning up 6145 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 6145 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 6145 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream
Security descriptor verification completed.
78704 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33640144 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 258656
of name \Windows.old\Windows\WinSxS\AMAE68~1.163\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.
532464 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
1692627 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.
111105537 KB total disk space.
103417516 KB in 445063 files.
280780 KB in 78707 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
636733 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
6770508 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
27776384 total allocation units on disk.
1692627 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 20 08 00 00 fe 07 00 2c bc 0e 00 00 00 00 00 . ......,.......
c8 04 00 00 c8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 40 c2 28 00 00 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected](...........
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>

I really need to remove this windows.old folder.. any scan on C would take much longer with it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. DO not delete the windows old folder until you are sure all is working on your files, settings for your user account
then use disk cleanup - and click the button clean up system files - then check the box windows old
You will notice that windows detected bad clusters in the windows old file



> Windows replaced bad clusters in file 258656
> of name \Windows.old\Windows\WinSxS\AMAE68~1.163\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.


One you have deleted it you need to run another chkdsk to ensure that with that folder deleted a chkdsk does not now reveal bad clusters on the result here

111105537 KB total disk space.
103417516 KB in 445063 files.
280780 KB in 78707 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
636733 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
6770508 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
27776384 total allocation units on disk.
1692627 allocation units available on disk.

What other drive letters are allocated to partitions on disk 0 and is there only the one internal drive


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Other Partitions on disk0 are A: D: F: G: H:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry my error for not asking 
what is in those partitions - D presumably is the dell recovery partition


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

it has been re-partitioned since. 
All those mentioned are private files. (except drive A I used to install programs)

Where can I see it now where is the Dell partition recovery?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Since when has it been re-partitioned
In its present state what is shown on Computer for the various lettered drives
I do not need to know details of actual files
eg
A - programs
and the rest of the partitions


Also if they are not all shown in computer check disk management
right click Microsoft flag left of taskbar
click disk management
the lower window 
starts with disk 0
and shows its partitions
then if you had a second internal disk that would be disk 1 or it will be listed as disk 1 and will be an external


In short run a chdsk /r on all partitions except the recovery partition if that is still there


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

I don't quite recall when. it's long time ago.










only 1 disk.

Whats difference btwn chkdsk /r in cmd with chkdsk by right click each drive in tool tab ?

Btw, is installing back the modem ok now?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. No difference but I just prefer the cmd prompt
2. I cannot of course see the one you have blanked
run a chkdsk /r on all except the recovery
after each go to event viewer and get the results
do not try and run the chkdsk /r on all and then look for the results
so
1 chkdsk /r
results
save to wordpad
through for all 6 as you have already done C
Save each result under a different name


attach all results to your reply


Leave the modem we are anto at that stage please


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

I just check that the blank one is OEM partition. (Is this the dell partition one you're talking earlier?)
So run on 5 drives then?

Just to let you know, I have to tethering from my phone while the modem is unusable.
I have no spare computer too, I still use this for my work. Is it okay to install things back like ms office, etc.

Will post the result later.
Thank you.


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Hi, I got this message:










Cannot lock current drive and it would like to force a dismount on the volume?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

key N
you should then get a message asking if you wish to run on restart
then key Y


----------

